# What happened to Wright Bacon?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Last several packs i got cooked up like crap. Curled, folded, just poor quality meat. Told the wife to get Conecuh from now on since it cooks up like Wright used to. She informed me the Conecuh was $15+. May have to go back to Black Label


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Have a lb of Wrights in the fridge. Will cook tomorrow and test. Tried Conecuh bacon three times and Wrights blows it out of the water, IMO. They should stick with sausage.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The last couple of packages of Wrights I bought seemed to be sliced thinner than usual.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cooked 3lbs last week. Seemed normal to me.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that you mention it, the pack i am on is very thin, I thought I just got an off package, it is almost gone now.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Buy a bacon press... You'll wonder why ya didn't have one before.








Amazon.com: Bellemain Cast Iron Grill Press, Heavy-duty bacon press with Wood Handle, 8.5-Inch Round : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Bellemain Cast Iron Grill Press, Heavy-duty bacon press with Wood Handle, 8.5-Inch Round : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cook it in the oven on tinfoil! When pan cools off throw tinfoil away and put pan back in cabinet! Takes a little longer but way less clean up


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’ve started (2 years ago) curing my own bacon. I buy the whole pork belly’s, cure it, smoke it, cool it, slice it, package it. One of those deals where the family won’t want nothing else. Kinda a double edge sword


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I still remember early in my marriage wife complaining about the cost of wrights, told her to buy whatever she wanted, she came home a couple weeks later with the Walmart thin sliced great value brand! She fried it up and when she served it to me said yeah we can go back to wrights!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Oven is the only way I cook bacon anymore.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I had been doing it in the oven on foil as well, much easier cleanup and cooks evenly... just took a lot longer was the main downside. Now I do it on the flat top griddle on the back patio. Love that thing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cook bacon on the Blackstone or my cast iron griddle and save the grease.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm still old school. cast iron on a propane stove. slowmo but good.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

11 ga stainless plate (Because I have a lot a little thicker would be better) on the grill until hot then aluminum foil with bacon or any thing greasy. Grilled taste without the flame ups.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah we gave up on wright bacon in the last year or two, quality went down a lot. 
*pro tip* go get you some Conecuh brand bacon. It’s the best out there in my opinion. 
you can thank me later….


----------



## Panfisher (Sep 9, 2021)

what makes other bacon better than a bacon?
is it cured smoked or both ?
Apple cider soaked apple wood smoked or hickory ..?maple or uncured?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn y


Panfisher said:


> what makes other bacon better than a bacon?
> is it cured smoked or both ?
> Apple cider soaked apple wood smoked or hickory ..?maple or uncured?


So So many things! All that plus a lot! remember it's mostly fat so the age of the animal what it eats is in the fat. then how it's cured what is smoked with. Combinations are limitless.Then it boils down to your taste! You have to decide what you like.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Panfisher said:


> what makes other bacon better than a bacon?
> is it cured smoked or both ?
> Apple cider soaked apple wood smoked or hickory ..?maple or uncured?


bacon is cured otherwise it’s just pork belly! Which can also be damm good!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Man you sound like a skinny guy with that question LOL!! The stuff I like (Conecuh) is cured and hickory smoked. It’s also a thick cut and maybe it’s a better quality pork? I’ve read that the US actually gets a decent amount of pork imported, some of it is from China. I’d hope that our US pork taste better which would make our bacon better…


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Your not trying to steam it in your wicker basket are you?

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bacon wrapped crappie!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lettheairout said:


> Your not trying to steam it in your wicker basket are you?
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


 Ow!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Baker8425 said:


> Bacon wrapped crappie!


NO NO NO why would you do that to a crappie? Man bacon is for eating or covering up off-putting things. Crappie shrimp scallops oysters among other things will get the devil watching you! LOL


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I opened a pack of Wright last night and rendered some for green beans. Didn't really notice any difference. Maybe a little fattier. The Conecuh bacon has been hit or miss for me. The first time I tried it, it was so damn good I went back and bought 3 or 4 pounds, and it sucked. I waited a few years and tried it again. It was average bacon. Tried it again last year and it was damn good.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Kevin, 
Stop by Monroe Meat on your way to the cabin and get some of their bacon and sausage. You will quit eating Conecuh.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Kevin,
> Stop by Monroe Meat on your way to the cabin and get some of their bacon and sausage. You will quit eating Conecuh.


If you're talking about the one on 21 out of Beatrice that's the worst sausage I've ever had the displeasure of eating. Never tried their bacon though


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I always thought that when bacon curled, it was a sign of it being an older pack and not as fresh?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> NO NO NO why would you do that to a crappie? Man bacon is for eating or covering up off-putting things. Crappie shrimp scallops oysters among other things will get the devil watching you! LOL


We have a member on the board who steams his crappie in a bamboo basket! 🤔


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Last several packs i got cooked up like crap. Curled, folded, just poor quality meat. Told the wife to get Conecuh from now on since it cooks up like Wright used to. She informed me the Conecuh was $15+. May have to go back to Black Label


Try that stuff they slice in house at Grocery outlet. I have taken a liking to it over wrights.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

elberta grocery's bacon is good


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Soooo, I just went out and bought a pork belly


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just cooked 1.5 lbs of Wright Brand. Only thing wrong is 1.5 lbs isn't enough. After you cook it and try it, there ain't enough left except to go on a couple burgers. Should be 5 lb packages minimum.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Just cooked 1.5 lbs of Wright Brand. Only thing wrong is 1.5 lbs isn't enough. After you cook it and try it, there ain't enough left except to go on a couple burgers. Should be 5 lb packages minimum.


Mabe your sampling to much. lol But hey you got to get it right!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Mabe your sampling to much. lol But hey you got to get it right!


How else would I know when it's perfect? Then ya gotta try it while waiting to eat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> How else would I know when it's perfect? Then ya gotta try it while waiting to eat.


Exactly!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

They have wrights at grocery outlet in Milton for 10 bucks a package. The house cut bacon is pretty good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> They have wrights at grocery outlet in Milton for 10 bucks a package. The house cut bacon is pretty good.


I almost prefer what they slice over Wright here lately, especially if there is no Connecuh Bacon

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Had some Wrights bacon for breakfast yesterdays morning and it was great as always!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tasted good this morning, and a piece every now and then when I walk by the counter!


----------

